# My new girl and her colt.



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

As some of you know I got a new mare last Saturday and she came with a little sorrel colt. The mares name is Dee and her ever so sweet baby is Peewee. 

Here are some pictures














































And I had to add this one, the two weanlings taking a nap together.


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, she's got that classic QH look! And her baby is so cute! You're lucky to have gotten this pair!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

The gals goes some big feet! Beautiful overall muscling. She is _gorgeous_. What a mare. :wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

They're both so adorable!
Aden's really grown up too!

What are your plans for both of them?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Arrow, thanks! She does have the classic looks! But she had better. She is Doc Olena granddaughter.

Abby, yes she does have big feet. Thanks!

Appy, yes Aden has really grown! Dee is in training and I will hopefully show her this summer. Peewee will get gelded and that is all I have planned for him now!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That's awesome Tiff!
I wish you lots of luck!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

adorable, they look so much a like!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Appy!

Pink, they do look alot alike. And they both look just like my new Stallion as well. Before they came I never owned a single sorrle now I have three!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Eeee! Just another reason for me to make a trip out there!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That's right Allie!


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

They look great! And she's so cute


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Kura, they are a great looking bunch of horses!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She sure is pretty! 
PeeWee is such a little smooch. 

Him and Aden look really cute together!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I love love love the last pic!!! Dee has the kindest face, she should show well. Congrats on the new additions and can't wait to see how the little ones grow up


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful! And the picture of the two laying down is precious


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Yes Steffannie he is. He runs up and pins his ears everytime he sees me. He doesn't pin them at me, but just to warn everyone else to stay AWAY from his owner!  Carrie loved him, he didn't like her so much. He wouldn't even let her near me with out pinning his ears.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, you know what they say... you are OWNED by PeeWee.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That I am!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh so beautiful!


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

They look alike. Very cute. <3


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

thats one solid girl yuo got there tiff!!! i love her! pewee is adorable....ok i am gonna steel the red roan weanling from you now.....:wink:


----------

